# pigeon coughing???



## Black Eagle (May 22, 2009)

i have a few pigeons that are coughing or seems like they are. not very active anymore and just wants to sit and not be bothered. seems like somethings in there throat?? what could this be?? any ideas??


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Have known pigeons sometimes make a kind of 'whooping' or 'hiccuping' sound, and in individuals this can just be getting a feather from preening lying across the windpipe. 

With several birds, as in your case, I'd suspect an infectious respiratory problem. Is there any sign of watery eyes, nasal discharge, mucous in the mouth? 

Only way to be sure, of course, is get one or two examined by a vet and /or droppings tested for bacterial infection, but if I thought there may be something like a Chlamydia infection going through the bird, I'd get them Baytril (or other suitable antibiotic).

John


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree with John, but also did you look in their mouths or down their throats?
Any yellow crusts in their mouths or throat? Could also be canker, which is treated with metronidazole (flagyl)


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

Black Eagle said:


> i have a few pigeons that are coughing or seems like they are. not very active anymore and just wants to sit and not be bothered. seems like somethings in there throat?? what could this be?? any ideas??


I had a bird back in 2008 coughing, sounded just like a smokers hack. I ended up losing the bird to whatever was causing the cough... but to this day i have never heard a pigeon make a noise anything like it.


----------



## Budd (Jul 20, 2010)

Out of the 15 pigeons I have rehabilitated in the past 3 years i have only heard them sneeze once in awhile. I don't ever recall hearing a pigeon cough. Some pigeons get bored/lazy if they live indoors with walls,ceilings, and other objects that make flying difficult.Some pigeons are like stunt pilots and can navigate easily in a house. If they are all really coughing then i would have to agree with John D's post about them possibly having an infectious respiratory problem.


----------



## lolaj498163 (4 mo ago)

My pigeon coughing .


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

lolaj498163 said:


> My pigeon coughing .


Check inside the beak and back of the throat for any unusual growths. Easier if you use a flashlight.


----------

